# Coming to Devils Lake area fishing



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

Looking for tips on fishing or fun while in the DL area, get in touch, see what i can find out.


----------



## Derek.Rosso (Jun 1, 2007)

My father-in-law wants to come up for perch in mid-January. Last year he came in late February and we got skunked, and anything that can help me avoid that same fate this year would be appreciated.

So if you know where the perch are biting, or if they aren't, where there is an abundance of jacks that we can hunt, let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I fished DL hard for tha last week and only managed 24 keeper eyes one jumbo, a big crappie and more notherns than i think I carred to clean n pickle. Be prepaired to move alot early morning (right as the sun as coming up) and at sun down the bite was on. Other than those two times your better off going real shallow and watching the tip ups.


----------

